# Centruroides Hentzi



## Dr Livingston (Jul 22, 2008)

I have searched central Florida from top to bottom for months now looking for c. hentzi and i cant find any! Does any one have any suggestions or any special places that they find them and if not are there any small colonies for sale? I wouldn't mind suggestions on where to find any Florida scorpions.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Canth (Jul 22, 2008)

I would search in pine forests. I had luck flipping rotten pine logs and peeling bark back. Good luck


----------



## tabor (Jul 23, 2008)

Not gonna find them. Head to Georgia mate. Theres several THOUSAND acres, crawling with them. Also wait a few months, and you will have better luck. And no I will not disclose the exact spot to find them 

Look for gracilis instead. Are you finding anything?


----------



## mkieff (Jul 23, 2008)

I have purchased a bunch of them over the last little while (live in Utah, so my native selection is really POOR!).  And all of them I have purchased have been WC from GA.


----------



## redknee_freak (Jul 23, 2008)

Dr Livingston said:


> I have searched central Florida from top to bottom for months now looking for c. hentzi and i cant find any! Does any one have any suggestions or any special places that they find them and if not are there any small colonies for sale? I wouldn't mind suggestions on where to find any Florida scorpions.


hey mate
you could find the hentzi down incentral florida, but there are more native in the northern parts of Florida, South Ga, and the Southeastern parts of Alabama.

i live in SW GA. in Thomas county. I get these hentzi almost year round. But i find them in better numbers around early March (sometimes even in Feb. depending on how warm it is here) to May and from Oct. to early Dec. Those are my Prime times of the year to get about 30 to 70 of them in a couple of hours time frame from temps of 60 to 75 degree weather. During the hottest months of the year, June to Aug (sometimes up to Sept. ) i usually don't get very many of them, especially the males during those months.

When i look for them, i go during the early morning hours cuz they are more slow moving is it cooler compared to the afternoon or early evening hours. I have better luck this way. I've only been UV lighting only once, that was with Tabor and his brother. 
this is the general area i go to for collecting, Tabor was at this location before





Here we are up in the pines, so you get the basic idea






All i do is pull back the bark from the falling dead pines carefully or else they will haul tail to the underside of the log and you wouldn't even known they were there.





 I do this to every dead pines i come across. the pine stumps that are still vertical, are usually the ones i check first before the one on the ground.
logs like this with the bark loose , check there, you should find them







Now during the early morning hours when it is still cooler, you can try flipping over small objects, like peices of bark, tree branches if they are close to a wood pile or a pile of pine needles. Never found any under a rock yet. 

I hope this helps ya out, and i hope i am not leaving anything out cuz i am tired right now.


If you have any more questions  ask me here or pm me.
I have been dealing with these hentzi ever since somewhere around June 2005 if i remember correctly


thanks
mark


----------



## redknee_freak (Jul 23, 2008)

mkieff said:


> I have purchased a bunch of them over the last little while (live in Utah, so my native selection is really POOR!).  And all of them I have purchased have been WC from GA.


how many did you end up getting


----------



## bjaeger (Jul 23, 2008)

mkieff said:


> I have purchased a bunch of them over the last little while (live in Utah, so my native selection is really POOR!).  And all of them I have purchased have been WC from GA.


You think that your native selection is poor, try living in Pennsylvania


----------



## reverendsterlin (Jul 23, 2008)

mkieff said:


> I have purchased a bunch of them over the last little while (live in Utah, so my native selection is really POOR!).  And all of them I have purchased have been WC from GA.


Poor native selection? Lets see, Centruroides sculpturatus, Anuroctonus phaiodactylus, Hadrurus arizonensis arizonensis and spadix, Superstitionia donensis, Paruroctonus becki and utahensis, Serradigitus wupatkiensis, Vaejovis confusus, hirsuticauda, and jonesi. That's only 7 less than here in New Mexico and I've probably missed a couple lol. True several will only be found in extreme southern Utah and some have limited ranges, but with only 4 types east of the Mississippi you've got it pretty good. Get with some of the other keepers from Utah and go out to have a blast collecting some moonless weekend. Peace.
Rev


----------



## skinheaddave (Jul 23, 2008)

tabor said:


> Not gonna find them. Head to Georgia mate.


Really?  When I was in Florida, I found them everywhere my feet were dry.  I would simply find a suitable area during the day (tall-trunked trees, preferably pine, in areas without standing water and relatively little undergrowth) and returned at night with a blacklight.  Had I been collecting I would have had a very good haul.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## redknee_freak (Jul 23, 2008)

skinheaddave said:


> Really?  When I was in Florida, I found them everywhere my feet were dry.  I would simply find a suitable area during the day (tall-trunked trees, preferably pine, in areas without standing water and relatively little undergrowth) and returned at night with a blacklight.  Had I been collecting I would have had a very good haul.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


how many would you taken home if you collected them


i would ofloved to go with ya one day if you ever make it down in Florida again, i live 45 minutes the fl. state line


----------



## skinheaddave (Jul 23, 2008)

Hard to say.  I only found a few dozen over the week, but given the density compared to other places I've been, I know there were dozens to be had at some of the sites.  I was finding them, taking photos, measuring etc. and then releasing them -- so not exactly moving at lightening pace.  One of the most promising sites turned into a cottonmouth-wrangling experience so that definitely cut down on my found specimens.  Still, I was only after some measurements of various populations.

If all goes well, I will be back in October.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## redknee_freak (Jul 24, 2008)

that's cool you're going to make it down again

Dave if you ever make it to where i am, i surewould love to take you to where i collect the hentzi, there is a mess load , since i have a few place with acres of pines


----------



## Newports (Jul 24, 2008)

bjaeger said:


> You think that your native selection is poor, try living in Pennsylvania


Hah and me in NJ!


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jul 24, 2008)

you think that sucks you should come to california


----------



## redknee_freak (Jul 24, 2008)

eddy you done bumped ya head, Cali has great amount of inverts, i would kill to go out there and collect for a week lol


----------



## skinheaddave (Jul 24, 2008)

redknee_freak said:


> Dave if you ever make it to where i am, i surewould love to take you to where i collect the hentzi, there is a mess load , since i have a few place with acres of pines


We'll have to see how the itinerary works out.  We are trying to cover a stupid amount of ground in a very short time, but when I know better whether or not we'll even be able to touch GA, I'll give you a shout.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Nate-87 (Jul 24, 2008)

Canth said:


> I would search in pine forests. I had luck flipping rotten pine logs and peeling bark back. Good luck


This may seem like a stupid question, But I keep various species of reptiles, and pine and cedar is generally detimental to their well being.
If I were to create a viv for one of these centruroides sp., would it be safe to use pine bark and or needles?
I assume in the wild they have the opportunity to 'get away' from direct contact with the pine. In a closed ecosystem I fear that this may not be an option.

can anyone quell my fears?!?!

-Nate


----------



## MG123yaaa (Jul 15, 2016)

Is there something wrong with using pine bark for them to hide in.  I put some in the oven first at 325 for 15 min to kill anything on it.      ???


----------

